# How aggressive should I be during fighting?



## Red Ranger (Feb 10, 2009)

Trying to figure out my own game.

When I spar, I don't know whether or not to go after him, throwing combinations and attacking from angles and just try to land some shots on him,

or move slower but with more intent/precision (Like Buakaw) of course I get the point of exploiting holes and attacking where I need to but the level of aggression is what I'm wondering.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats!  I think you are right.

j


----------



## jarrod (Feb 11, 2009)

it's going to vary depending on you, who your fighting, & what's apporpriate for the moment.  i tend to be less aggressive with larger opponents because i don't want to risk walkinginto their shots.  i'm more likely to hang back & kick the legs as they come in.  but if someone is letting me control the range i'll pour it on a bit more.  for myself though, it's usually been a mistake to fight the other guy's game.  meaning i tend to be more aggressive if my opponent is, & that usually leads to a brawl.  try to be aggressive, but still be a thinking fighter.

jf


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 11, 2009)

either lead or draw.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 12, 2009)

Red Ranger said:


> Trying to figure out my own game.
> 
> When I spar, I don't know whether or not to go after him, throwing combinations and attacking from angles and just try to land some shots on him,
> 
> or move slower but with more intent/precision (Like Buakaw) of course I get the point of exploiting holes and attacking where I need to but the level of aggression is what I'm wondering.


 

Your opponent will always tell you how he wants the match to go by his actions, listen and act accordingly.


----------



## tokyo_cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

the more you spar with the people in your gym the more you will learn. This helped me as a learned how hard i can go depending on who i spar with. The more your partaners trust you the more they will be willing to throw hard combonations and take them back. 

its alll about knowing your sparing parteners. just ask them how hard they want to go and it should be fine.


----------



## Slihn (Mar 1, 2009)

Red Ranger said:


> Trying to figure out my own game.
> 
> When I spar, I don't know whether or not to go after him, throwing combinations and attacking from angles and just try to land some shots on him,
> 
> or move slower but with more intent/precision (Like Buakaw) of course I get the point of exploiting holes and attacking where I need to but the level of aggression is what I'm wondering.


 
It depends on the fight. I noticed that the Thais are REALLY relaxed (compared to Western fighters) and not overly agressive but percise.In my last fight I was not overly agressive but won.

Check it out

Rounds 1 + 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSRFe0zpRq0&feature=channel_page

Round 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZ-R5HKgHg&feature=channel_page


Yes while its true that you want to always keep your oppoent guessing and on the defense , you dont want to be like a wild bulldog either. Be a fighter not a brawler.This way of thinking can take you along way.


----------



## redantstyle (Mar 1, 2009)

game match.

gotta give credit to your opponent, he kept at it, even though you pretty much dominated every range.  

loved the hip check at 5:07 in the first tape.

i've only one criticism to make, take it as you will, but you've got a tell on your roundkicks.  it's this little up and down motion you make with your hands. it looks like you use it to set your hips.  

just sticks out a bit is all.

regards.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to agree with the majority here and say that your gym/sparring partner will help you agree on a pace.  Either half speed or full speed or some where in between.


----------



## Slihn (Mar 3, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> game match.
> 
> gotta give credit to your opponent, he kept at it, even though you pretty much dominated every range.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Yeah , I think I am going to work on that round house kick thing, maybe if I threw more combos it would have hidden the kick alot more.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ChzKmt said:


> It depends on the fight. I noticed that the Thais are REALLY relaxed (compared to Western fighters) and not overly agressive but percise.In my last fight I was not overly agressive but won.
> 
> Check it out
> 
> ...


 

Have you been to Thailand and seen them fight? or trained there? Our MMa fighters train MT in Thailand, at the Fairtex camp, relaxed is not the word they would have used! Nor were the Thais unaggressive!


----------



## Slihn (Mar 3, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Have you been to Thailand and seen them fight? or trained there? Our MMa fighters train MT in Thailand, at the Fairtex camp, relaxed is not the word they would have used! Nor were the Thais unaggressive!


 
Are you sure they went to Thailand?


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 3, 2009)

I am in Thailand right now, sitting in an internet cafe down the street from the lamai gym on koh samui where I have been training twice/day for the last 2 1/2 weeks, I can tell you that the Thai fighting style is very relaxed, but also aggresive.  The Thai style is relaxed but explosive.  They find their range and then explode with lightning fast kicks/knees/elbows.  It is hard to fight against them at first because they have such a weird timing to their fighting style.  

but as to the original question,
you should ALWAYS be sparring slow and technical.  It is much more beneficial to spar slowly and have to really trick/find holes in your opponents game.  This kind of mental/technical training will go much farther to making you a well rounded fighter.  speed and power are for pad/bag work.  Sparring is an opportunity to feel out the way other people think/react.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Slihn said:


> Are you sure they went to Thailand?


 
Oh yes lol. One of them nearly ended up getting married to a Thai girl, he very innocently said as people do that she should come to England sometime and wow she'd written him a letter saying it would be good when they were married etc, our instructor still has the letter, brings it out every so often to make the lad blush! We are sponsored by Faitex and the girl worked in the shop there. the other thing that shook the fighters was the beautiful female fighter that was living in their quarters, turned out she was the famous male fighter who had a sex change and carried on fighting as a woman, there was a film made about her.
They are off again later this year, I'm hoping to go this time as well and maybe do a couple of sessions. The training is very hard though. The lads don't get to relax at all when the Thais are training them. My objective is to do a little training and then go see the elephants further north in the country!


----------



## Bangis (Apr 1, 2009)

i conduct myself pretty aggressive but respectful.


----------

